# mozilla, probleme



## WetBo (22. März 2008)

hallo,

leider habe ich mit mozilla probleme beim armory import, mit ie gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Bee (22. März 2008)

bei mir unter FF gehts!


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Was meinst du mit Mozilla meinst du den Mozilla Firefox oder den alten ursprünglichen Mozilla (der heisst NUR Mozilla).

Eine genauere Beschreibung wäre sicher hilfreich.


----------



## Beowolve (23. März 2008)

Es scheint bei einigen Problemen zu geben wenn es Sonderzeichen im Namen gibt. Leider kann ich das Problem bei mir nicht reproduzieren, was die Fehlerbehebung schwierig macht.
Eine Zwischenversion hatte noch Probleme mit dem Import, ich vermute das es bei manchen an komischen Caching Einstellungen von Proxyservern liegen könnte. Daher mal bitte versuchen mit F5 die Seite neu zu laden, dabei sollten eigentlich alle Dateien neu geladen werden und es müsste dann funktionieren.

PS: Bei Browserproblemen bitte immer die genau Bezeichnung und am besten noch die Versionsnummer dazu angeben.


----------

